# Help!! Puppy Crazies (10 weeks)



## Mili's Mom (Jan 3, 2014)

This might be a real stupid question .....but since this is our first dog...we have no clue how to go about it. What do you do when our adorbale puppy changes into a crazy puppy and gets these suddne bursts of energy and runs around and barks and bites? ....and acts like she is possessed!


----------



## claire64 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi we have Quinn at 12 weeks  he runs round like a nutter too  barking, growling  we just let him get it out his system & by 5 min he is down lol fast asleep  Think they are showing off  or looking for attention. Our Labs use do have a mad hour, so feel this is a bit easier


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

I think most people on here will say they are just tired. With puppies, sometimes forced sleep is a thing. 

Just stay consistent, have chews to replace your body parts as biting targets and work on handling exercises. It will all get better (around 4 months, then they'll start being annoying again at around 7 months, then get better again at 10.5 months... at least Lexi and Beemer seem to adjust at that point!)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Don't worry - mili is normal - quite often our adorable cockapoo puppies get nicknamed croc-a-poo!! It's always easier with the second one, as they just tend to bite the first one


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is normal doodle dashing is what they do... 
Puppies do need to exercise and to be mad babies- as Tinman says much easier with dog number 2 or 3 as they just chew on the other dogs.
In the summer it is easier to play out in the garden and help them get rid of excess energy in acceptable ways. 
I'd be inclined to sit with your feet curled up on the sofa and enjoy the madness. If she doesn't conk out after 5 minutes or so, try distracting her with a toy or treat. If she is hand bitey and doesn't calm down, put her somewhere quiet and safe and she'll probably fall asleep when she has nothing to stimulate her.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yup, totally normal, our boy was a real biting crazy pup, I think we were a bit slow to think about enforcing rest, just used to put up with it until he crashed out but now a few people on here have had good routines with their pups putting them in a crate to rest (if there is one) every now and then seems to be a good thing, but if it really is just play time and they don't need to sleep then yes, exchange hands for toys, short time outs if they are really pushing it (as they need to know humans do not think its fun to be bitten) and pour yourself a drink - it really does improve although it seems a long way off for you now - they loose puppy teeth around 18-20 weeks and suddenly everything gets so much better.


----------



## Mili's Mom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you all for your feedback.....weee my puppy is normal


----------



## sylviachat (Jan 21, 2014)

I am having the same concerns with my new pup Ozzy who is 10 weeks. He has periods in the day where he really goes crazy biting at us and at our clothes and although I have a good assortment of different toys he is not interested when in this mood.I have resorted to putting him in his cage for a few seconds and if he is quiet I let him out. If he is still mad he goes back in .it usually only takes twice doing this and then he will play nicely.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Putting him in the care for a little bit of time out is good, they tend to get crazy when they are over tired - pups still need a lot of sleep x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes it's the doodle dash and it will pass as they mature. Mind you mine still have their doodle dash moments but they tend to playfight, chase each other and play tug of war now instead of biting us and hanging off our clothes! It burns up their energy and tires them out so I let them get on with it.


----------

